# Just Curious...



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Just curious on what every thinks....

Out of all of those who bought/adopted their Chis from a breeder, did they inform you about hypoglycemia toy breed pups can have? 

Second, do you think it the breeds responsibility to make sure you know? Or do you think its the buyer/adopters place to research before buying/adopting?*


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

The breeder did told us about hypoglycaemia. And I think that the breeder has the responsibility to tell you about so many things but I feel like if you really care about animals you would do your own research before buying/getting any animal


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

All of mine came with specific instructions and info about hypoglycemia. I think every breeder should inform the new owner of the signs and symptoms and what to do if it arises. Most breeders do send info about it, and discusses it with the new owner because its usually one of the things that the breeder will not place a guarantee on. It's the owners responsibility to know what to do. Without underlying health issues, it is treatable with prompt attention. So I would say its the responsibility of both breeder to inform, and owner to know how to treat it.


----------



## Rune (Nov 17, 2012)

I had no idea till I came here to ask about puppy care.

They should have informed me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi! I can't remember if Lola's breeder told me about it or not, I don't think she did, but that was 4 years ago. However, Leo's breeder did and she even gave me a tube on nutrical and showed me how to give it to him. 
I absolutely feel it is the breeders obligation to tell future owners about the risks associated with hypoglycemia otherwise we may have to learn the hard way, at the expense of the puppy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx's breeder did not inform us. I am not sure if it was because he was 20 weeks old so they were not concerned since Jaxx was a little older.
I do believe that it is the breeders responsibility but I also think that when bringing home a new puppy the owners should know as much as they can about the animal before they bring it home.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Agree.

Mine all came with instructions along with their contracts. One came with Nutrical and the breeder's websites were plastered with this and other information such as molera detail, care and feeding, weight chart and much more.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm like Zorana, we got Lulu so long ago I don't remember if we were told or not. I will say this, and I will sound like I am speaking out of both sides of my mouth. AFTER I got Lulu I came home and studied everything I could on Chihuahuas because she was a spur of the moment purchase, so I'm sure somewhere in that studying I crossed hypoglycemia, but I have said on here before that there are smart people that do not study things or know things because it does not cross their mind there is something they should know that they don't know. That has happened to me more than once with Lulu. Having said that, I definitely believe it is the breeders place to make the buyer aware of hypoglycemia because they are well aware of it and it's dangers.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My breeder sent me home with a binder full of information about all sorts of common puppy issues, especially hypoglycemia. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I think it's both parts responsability but that almost never happens, haha.. Here in Norway 90% just breed for the money. It's disgusting really


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike's breeder mentioned it, but I already knew about it, so she didn't go into detail. Otherwise she was ready to explain it to me. I think every breeder should tell people. Most don't know about , unless you have already owned a Chi.


----------



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

The breeder I got Edie from was very knowledgeable, and did mention hypoglycaemia along with some other health issues. She'd probably be labelled as a backyard breeder, but she'd had toy dogs for more than 30 years and it was clear that she was dedicated to them.

As for responsibility, well, I think it's something a breeder ought to know about, since it can affect puppies in their care. But at the same time, I would expect a prospective owner to research the health issues around the breed of dog they were interested in, since that's part of being a responsible owner. 

Taking a hypothetical practical case (yay, I get to put my ethicist hat on!), if a person bought a healthy pup, and that pup died of hypoglycaemia a couple of weeks later, I would be inclined to blame the owner in the first case since they should have noticed the symptoms and called the vet even if they didn't know what it was they were seeing. It's usually pretty easy to diagnose, even over the phone, so I wouldn't be inclined to take "the breeder didn't mention it" as an excuse.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think it's the responsibility of both the owner and the breeder. I did know about the molera and hypoglycemia. I knew about the molera because of my first chi. He did not come from a "breeder" but her parents had chis and poodles for many years. She just wanted to have one litter before spaying, used to be quite common years ago.

I have learned a lot through this forum. I wish more people would do more research before they buy or adopt a dog.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes and yes! Its both responsibility. Breeders well...reputable breeders are sending their pups to new homes to be loved and taken care of so they would want the very best for them in every way :albino:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I got a full packet of info with all of mine. Jades breeder being the most thorough. She sent home a 'book.' :lol:


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine's not from a breeder, but I think the breeder should inform the new owner AND the owner should read up on it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

We received a binder with Odie with hypoglycemia info along with other info that was specific to chi's. Although someone bringing an animal home should do their own research, I think that if I were a breeder I would want the best for my puppies and that would include ensuring the purchaser knew of all possible health concerns. I don't blame people who think caring for a chi is like any other dog, but we all know there are some differences. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I dunno, I don't treat Douglas any different than any other dog. He goes on walks, eats two meals a day. Aside from buying smaller collars and lots of clothes, he is just a dog. A wonderful, cute, charming, and very loved dog, but still, a dog.

Given the chance he will still go and roll in the mud, eat the horse poop, and try to eat a dead fish by the river. He's a dog. The only real difference is that he is smaller. But he keeps up with the lab on 3+ mile walks and runs faster than I can at the park. He still loves bones, and will haul a huge one around despite his size.

As pups there are differences sure, hypoglycemia and moleras for one, but as they get older, those things become less of a problem.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> I dunno, I don't treat Douglas any different than any other dog. He goes on walks, eats two meals a day. Aside from buying smaller collars and lots of clothes, he is just a dog. A wonderful, cute, charming, and very loved dog, but still, a dog.
> 
> Given the chance he will still go and roll in the mud, eat the horse poop, and try to eat a dead fish by the river. He's a dog. The only real difference is that he is smaller. But he keeps up with the lab on 3+ mile walks and runs faster than I can at the park. He still loves bones, and will haul a huge one around despite his size.
> 
> As pups there are differences sure, hypoglycemia and moleras for one, but as they get older, those things become less of a problem.


This depends greatly on the Chis size. TLI's Jade fore instance would never be able to physically do some of the stuff Douglas may be able to do. And with small Chis hypoglycemia is always a concern. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Jade is a special case though, most of the chis here are not that small. She's just itty bitty. (And so cute it just kills me!) 

I know that Bella is 2 pounds or so and goes on long walks with her family, and keeps up fine judging by the pictures. I think once you hit 3 pounds or more they pretty much are able to be normal dogs.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> Jade is a special case though, most of the chis here are not that small. She's just itty bitty. (And so cute it just kills me!)
> 
> I know that Bella is 2 pounds or so and goes on long walks with her family, and keeps up fine judging by the pictures. I think once you hit 3 pounds or more they pretty much are able to be normal dogs.


I agree in general. I treat Toby like any other dog. He's five pounds. Except he is not allowed to jump on and off the bed or couch. However, I think that there are exceptions. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie does most activities that other dogs do. However, I do care for her differently than I did with my last dog because of her size and she's a healthy 5 lbs. An example would be that I use a harness for walking instead of a collar and as a puppy she never received more than one vaccination at a time. There are just so many little things that may seem like common sense to people but weren't something I thought about when considering a chi and I'm glad my breeder brought them to my attention. I had never heard of hypoglycemia in dogs before I brought Odie home because I assumed that her care wouldn't be that different from my last dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

The place we adopted Lola from did not tell me about hypoglycemia but I already Explained that lola is not my first chihuahua. I am a firm believer that people need to do their own research before they get an animal. You cannot depend that a breeder or rescue will tell you. A good breeder and rescue should tell you but not all rescues and breeders are good. I only vaccinate for rabies Lola got her boosters at the shelter at 18 months so she will probably never get revaccinated. I will start titering in a few years.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Neither of mine did but I'd already come across it in Chihuahuas for Dummies. I think it's the responsibility of both parties. Anyone getting a dog needs to do all the research they can and anyone breeding a dog should most certainly known these things and should want to pass on the knowledge to ensure the health of pups that they helped raise.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Quill said:


> As for responsibility, well, I think it's something a breeder ought to know about, since it can affect puppies in their care. But at the same time, I would expect a prospective owner to research the health issues around the breed of dog they were interested in, since that's part of being a responsible owner.


Very good way to put it!

Thank you all for your responses!!

I only ask this because of what i over heard at the vet the other day. I was taking Simone in for her check up and to schedule her spay and and a man was there with his little Yorkie pup. The pup was their was their first toy breed, and there because of low blood sugar and was in the seizure stages of it all. He was blaming the breeder for not making his family aware of the issue and was leaving all sorts of nasty messages on her voice mail. When i got in the back to our room the vet tech was red with disgust :foxes15:. She was saying he shouldn't completely blame the breeder, although the information should have been provided. 
I am with most of you here in saying its the responsibility of both parties, but more the breeder than adopter. If you choose to be a breeder it is your responsibility to represent your breed correctly by also making sure they are healthy after they leave your care, after all, you are the reason they are here in the first place. 

Olivia was my first Chi and i got her from a breeder in southern Ohio, and she explained the whole blood sugar thing to me, but i had already known about. As for Hotchi and Knuckles, they came from a friend of mine who had a litter of pups.

I guess its something i never really thought about until now. I dont recall ever hearing many people talk about it and after hearing this man degrade the breeder his pup care from, it made think, do many breers even bother to tell people about this??


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow a vet tech talking about another client that is not right


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

No its not, they aren't suppose to do that. This is a vet tho, that i've gone to 23yrs, but that is no excuse, confidentiality should be upheld.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> This depends greatly on the Chis size. TLI's Jade fore instance would never be able to physically do some of the stuff Douglas may be able to do. And with small Chis hypoglycemia is always a concern.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I think this is true I don't walk Lola as far as I would my doxies and my doxies I would not walk as far as a large. I feel like they are kind of like kids their little legs are not going to carry hem quite as far and they would get tired more quickly.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

My family owned a chi growing up, I owned a dog that was half chi, while my children were growing up. I got Ike and that was the first time I had ever heard or read anything about their blood sugar, and it was off a breeder's web site, until now no vet not breeder had ever mentioned it, Ike's did. But if you have never heard of it, why would a person look it up, if you just look up Chihuahua dog breed it doesn't mention it. So if a person is buying a tiny dog chi or any type of tiny dog and you didn't know about it, I think it is up to a good breeder to bring it up, or your vet. My Vet has yet to mention it to me.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I wasnt informed about it from either my Chihuahua breeders or my Chiweenie breeders! Although 3 of the puppies were over 2Ibs so not tiny, but Hannah was only 6 weeks when I got her and was very small. I think they have a responsibility to tell new owners about the risks....but also its up to new owners to do some research!!
(I was well aware of potential problems with toy breed pups before I got any of mine).


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

I do think breeders should inform buyers. That being said even if the breeder neglects to tell the buyer about it, I still think its the buyers responsibility to research proper care before getting a puppy.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My vet told me that my new chi puppy (now is 7 yrs old almost) HAD to eat at least 4 times a day, and to leave food down at night. She was very tiny, one pound at 12 weeks, and didn't want to eat! Never had a puppy that didn't want to eat. My roommate and I finally took her up on the table, since it was easier for us, and almost force fed her. She had lots of Nutri-cal. Well she grew up, and is still very reluctant to eat. She has been seen by specialists, who decided to dose her with pepcid every am. She does OK with that, but still debates eating, and sometimes doesn't eat until evening. I just ignore her mostly, and she does finally eat.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

It is the responsibility of both parties, in my opinion.

You shouldn't get ANY pet without doing the proper research first -- most people don't even take care of goldfish properly!

That being said, I think that breeders should be more responsible about who they are selling their pups to. If someone hasn't shown that they have done the research, they don't get the pup. Plain and simple. 

Pet ownership is a privilege, not a right.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

MMS said:


> most people don't even take care of goldfish properly!


:thumbup: Absolutely correct! hahaha!


----------

